# year of power shift 1028



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi savy toros owners. I am looking at this snow blower, only have a pic so far.
The guy says max 10 years. I know it's older. 
Can anyone tell me how old it is

Power shift 1028
I have seen pict of toro 2010 and they seem newer then this one.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

by chance can you get the serial number as that tells the year


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> by chance can you get the serial number as that tells the year


Nope not right now. i will ask.

But if you were to guess ball park number ????
I am checking in the history section of the site to try and determine approx.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> by chance can you get the serial number as that tells the year


The guy lives near me so will probably go and check it tonight. Then will have a nice pic of model and serial.

btw where is the model number. On the side of the chute like mtd ??


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

back between the tires on a flat plate. below the engine the model is a 5 digit and the serial good luck a powershift is a bear of a machine


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

made in several model numbers from 1996 under 38556 to 1999 to 2004 under the 38559 and 38560 model numbers


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> back between the tires on a flat plate. below the engine the model is a 5 digit and the serial good luck a powershift is a bear of a machine


your meaning of bear of a machine ??

Good machine or will give me a good wokout ??? lol


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> made in several model numbers from 1996 under 38556 to 1999 to 2004 under the 38559 and 38560 model numbers


So max 2004 so it's min 15 years over.

Are they good machines or they had problems with them???


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Just found out this has no electric starter ....

starting 10hp by hand at -20c is no fun if a bit stoburn with the carb.

Can it be added easily or almost sure flywheel is no good and has to be changed also to add electric starter ???.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

squid3083 said:


> Just found out this has no electric starter ....
> 
> starting 10hp by hand at -20c is no fun if a bit stoburn with the carb.
> 
> Can it be added easily or almost sure flywheel is no good and has to be changed also to add electric starter ???.


nah! 5w30 oil i've fired by hand at minus 20 here .it should have a starter unless it failed and was never replaced, also should have a differential on the axle which makes for easier turns or locked for major traction

note the grease fittings on the legs are my own doing as the bushings like to seize to the axle and spin other wise making the legs bad . it's a easy do and helps retain the bushings


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

If the first picture is the one you are looking at, it has the serrated auger. It seems like they were in the later models. Others will know what years. 

Power shifts are as close to bullet proof as you can get. Do the maintenance and they will run forever.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Greg13 said:


> If the first picture is the one you are looking at, it has the serrated auger. It seems like they were in the later models. Others will know what years.
> 
> Power shifts are as close to bullet proof as you can get. Do the maintenance and they will run forever.


Thanks

You are right, after looking closer it has serrated auger.

Was looking at that specific model bcus the snow is very packed in front of the house about 30 feet wide and on both sides of my car port, so I need something a bit heavy to plow through.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> nah! 5w30 oil i've fired by hand at minus 20 here .it should have a starter unless it failed and was never replaced, also should have a differential on the axle which makes for easier turns or locked for major traction
> 
> note the grease fittings on the legs are my own doing as the bushings like to seize to the axle and spin other wise making the legs bad . it's a easy do and helps retain the bushings


Nice mod if I get it will do the same mod.

Weird that the back of the snow blower is oppenned like that ??


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

squid3083 said:


> Nice mod if I get it will do the same mod.
> 
> Weird that the back of the snow blower is oppenned like that ??


to do the mod the legs have to come off, drilled though so the grease can go in,
open that way as the powershift needs all that room to move front and back, . serrated augers came about around?? 1990 my 88 didn't my 97 did have


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

squid3083 said:


> Hi savy toros owners. I am looking at this snow blower, only have a pic so far.
> The guy says max 10 years. I know it's older.
> Can anyone tell me how old it is
> 
> ...


* 1996- 2004 Model year. *


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

So bought it this afternoon negotiated a starter bcus it did not have one. Will try to attach couple of pics I took.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * 1996- 2004 Model year. *


So.... with serial and model number

The PartsTree says my snow blower was made in 1995 ???

8555 (1028) - Toro Power Shift Snow Thrower (SN: 059000001 - 059999999) (1995)

Power Shift Snow Thrower


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

yes a 1995 model ,did the other owner install a diff kit? 95 was well before it was made standard and the model number changed


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats! Welcome to the *Toro* family!

Fine lookin' machine ya got there!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

wish my powermax was built as well as the old powershift's , the old ones are night and day made better, real machines for hard work not like todays box store grade. 
OP's got a 25 year old machine that IS IN better shape than my 3 year old . make me wonder more if the loncin clone motor will be running like that old tech can in another 2 years 
GOOD LUCK OP


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

classiccat said:


> Congrats! Welcome to the *Toro* family!
> 
> Fine lookin' machine ya got there!


Thanks

Contacted a guy couple of weeks ago that had parts of old powershift 1132 laying around. Wainting for his call and will grab all the spare parts i can get my hands on !!!!


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> yes a 1995 model ,did the other owner install a diff kit? 95 was well before it was made standard and the model number changed


Have to check no idea ... 

The diff kit is for turning around without both wheels blocking. If so i had to move it yesterday and both wheels were locking when i tried to turn it.

So if it is that anti locking no it's not installed.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't want to start thread, I need the manual for parts for my powershift.

I saw int the sticky that there is a manual, did check it, does it apply to my powershift also ??

I am having a problem with a auger belt too tight the guy is coming to change it.

I would like to know both belts for driving and auger but can't find it.

Anybody have them ???

Thanks


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Well some bad news ...

Was tired when i went to check the snow blower yesterday so did not check extensively at it and was not able to try it properly to eat some snow. Just started it ran it a bit and put forward and that's about it.

Tried it properly today to eat some hard snow bank.

The traction is always on !!!! not fully but if you put on a speed I can hear the transmission clank then shift speed and never stops. I assume it's badly adjusted belt or tensionner (broken stuck) or worse.

The starter he just installed is jammed

Auger is always running, he said wrong belt and supposed to change, but think its tentionner.

I said ok can always adjust but as it was going through the snow bank, motor went down ans almost died. So carb issue cleaning or replacing.

so carb, starter, auger belt and tensionner and driving belt and tensionner.

Payed $275 went to seller asked to take back bcus of too many problems.


UPDATE -----------------------------

Too many things wrong reimbursed in full toro is gone !!!! very disappointed.

But looking for another one lol


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

squid3083 said:


> Well some bad news ...
> 
> Was tired when i went to check the snow blower yesterday so did not check extensively at it and was not able to try it properly to eat some snow. Just started it ran it a bit and put forward and that's about it.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's too bad; you're fortunate that the seller was gracious enough to reimburse you.

When buying a used machine, you may be disappointed to always expect perfection...although at almost $300, I'd expect basic functionality with the expectation to make a few tweaks; with that powershift transmission, repairs could've been exhaustive & expensive.

That's why I like "free"...then my expectations are that nothing works! :grin:


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

classiccat said:


> Yeah that's too bad; you're fortunate that the seller was gracious enough to reimburse you.
> 
> When buying a used machine, you may be disappointed to always expect perfection...although at almost $300, I'd expect basic functionality with the expectation to make a few tweaks; with that powershift transmission, repairs could've been exhaustive & expensive.
> 
> That's why I like "free"...then my expectations are that nothing works! :grin:


First question I asked. IS everything working, has it been maintained, has there been any tune up. I did state I will need to put new belts, has the carburator been cleaned recently, was it adjusted. i got a yes new belts no need to adjust anything. And they even added a non functioning starter lol

So all the right questions were asked, but they lied. If I get no as is, then yes expect things not working and some stuff to repair myself.

But many snow blowers I see tune up and belts done same with carb adjusted.

I still expect to tweak some stuff, but expect a good 20 year old working machine with some normal wear. As i said I'm paying $300 not 2600

I was prepared to fight and argue, but we are in a small village, so i did try to explain in details all that was not working, and they simply reimbursed !!!!
Speechless !!!

Also even thow I'm 55 lesson learned... don't go if I'm too tired in order to evaluate properly the basic functions !!!!


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

I would have given the seller the option to make it right, May be a quick adjustment or two. That machine was in good shape.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Greg13 said:


> I would have given the seller the option to make it right, May be a quick adjustment or two. That machine was in good shape.


I did ask, but when he came, I started mentioning all the things wrong with the thrower, and there was a lot, but just gave me the money.

The other thing is I did ask the right question about it's maintenance and what had been done, and they lied.

So from that point on, even if they would have been able to fix it, I would have asked myself what did I miss and I would have paid for it.

I can get the same machine with everything working properly from somebody else within $10 of that price without plying the guessing game.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

classiccat said:


> That's why I like "free"...then my expectations are that nothing works! :grin:


Around my parts a free snow thrower is a dead one with blown motor or rusted to bits ...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

squid3083 said:


> Around my parts a free snow thrower is a dead one with blown motor or rusted to bits ...


yeah squid...that's probably the same for most (_myself included._) 

Some exceptions are @Jackmels & @oneacer...they've got the magic touch (and maybe a few rabbit feet in the glovebox)! 

Only 1 of the 7 machines that I've owned ran when acquired. :laugh:

It's pretty rewarding taking one from the brink of the scrap pile and breathing new life into it using a nominal budget...while learning a few new things along the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

classiccat said:


> squid3083 said:
> 
> 
> > Around my parts a free snow thrower is a dead one with blown motor or rusted to bits ...
> ...


Don't have heated garage or enough knowledge to properly adjust a motor. Have basic mechanic in small engine adjusting valves bearings torque. But could only work in summer. Also old snow throwers I see for sale have 4 or 5 up around my parts lot's of snow don't even remember how a 5hp blower throws lol


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

squid3083 said:


> I did ask, but when he came, I started mentioning all the things wrong with the thrower, and there was a lot, but just gave me the money.
> 
> The other thing is I did ask the right question about it's maintenance and what had been done, and they lied.
> 
> ...


Anyone want to bet that he already has it sold to someone else?


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Greg13 said:


> Anyone want to bet that he already has it sold to someone else?


lol Not sure about that one ... cost him transport back and forth from my house to theirs 10 mins, and some arguing when i went there to explain calmely until their 20 year old daughter thought it was a good idea to argue .... 

They said good working order nothing to be done, she said even with all the stuff not working, well just go and buy a new one lol I responded it's supposed to be in a good working condition lol then her mother told her to shut up.

Glad I'm not stuck with this one, would have kicked myself for a while


----------

